#  Erste Hilfe >   Blutvergiftung wegen Pickel? >

## Anonymisiert

Ich hoffe, hier richtig zu sein. Also der sachstand:  
Hab einen Pickel etwa 2 cm neben der Nase, bin eben dran gewesen, um den auszudrücken. Anschließend kam Blut raus, hab als Vorbeugung Betaisodona drauf gemacht.
Seit etwa anderthalb Stunden ein ziehendes Gefühl was außen ums Auge bis über das Auge in der Stirn aufhört und (wenn ich mir das aus Angst nicht einbilde) das gefühl, das ich auf dem linken Auge schlechter sehe. Man sagt ja, alles oberhalb des Mundes ist nicht gut. Aber der Pickel selbst sieht normal aus, nicht angeschwollen oder so. Kann jetzt eine Blutvergiftung im Kopf stattfinden? Meine Mutter redet das mehr oder weniger runter, aber da ich eh das Gefühl habe unter hypochondrie zu leiden, habe ich Angst das ich gleich tot umfalle oder es zu spät ist -.-
Bitte helft mir...

----------


## Nachtigall

Wie schaut denn der Pickel und seine Umgebung denn inzwischen aus? Ist da was gerötet oder geschwollen?

----------

